# How much to rebuild the front end?



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

This is a hypothetical question. I know that plows are hard on the front end of trucks. After a few years, they wear out and need to be replaced, i.e. a 2500 chevy that's been plowing with a heavy V for a few years. What parts are necessary/included in a typical front end rebuild and how much would it cost to have it done at 75/hr labor?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ball joints and tie rod ends come to mind first. Those are a pain but easy enough that you can do it yourself in an afternoon. Check your bearing hubs as well. If you have the original bearings and are around 80-100k miles you should replace them because sure enough, they'll fail when you need them most. Plus they are only three bolts and they're really easy when you have the front end all apart anyhow. As far as shop pricing I'd figure for an eight hour day just to be safe.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tie rods and ends are easy to do, and you can save some cash doing it yourself. Shocks you can do yourself, torsion bars can be done yourself if you know what your doing. Control arms as well, not too bad. Brake lines, easy enough. CV shafts, not too bad. Brakes, easily doable. You did say the whole front end


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If you can't answer the question, why say anything?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok just happened to have my truck in the shop and guess what? passenger Wheel bearing and both tie rods. I think the estimate was around 975 which included front brake shoes and rotors I would like to do the tie rods myself


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rebuilding the front end just to say you did it would be pissing money away. Check it over, replace the worn components. The Chevy front ends are very durable but certain generations have their weak spots. What year is the truck? If its a 98-00, what engine?


----------

